# 1000 different versions of Mylar!



## TFirewalker (Feb 24, 2012)

With all the confusion that I'm reading on the Internet on this bag or that bag or this thickness and that thinkness..... FDA approved etc.... we are very scared to buy bags because we don't know if they are bags from China that has chemicals in them or if they are going to do the job right. I guess we are very paranoid right now, but there is a lot of confusing information out there with a lot of companies jumping on to get rich quick?! Someone tell me that we are just paranoid!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good question! I bought some, but haven't used them yet. I have been using food grade plastic buckets. I am interested to see other answers.


----------

